# Question about supplements/protein powers vs no supplements/powders



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

This may be very vague and subjective, but if you took these powders and supplements and did weights at the gym, as opposed to not taking any powders or supplements, would this speed up the growth of production of muscle mass? also are these safe and do they effect any parts of your body?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I honestly don't know enough to answer the first question, but as for the second, protein supplements can't hurt you, no. If you have too much you simply wind up with expensive urine. I personally like to chug down a protein shake after a workout because it absorbs quickly for my tired muscles. : p


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I find it as an easy way to up my protein intake as well as calorie intake. 

I don't really think it matters as longs as you get enough calories (or restrict) and protein that your body needs.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

protein is vital to muscle building. not doing so is like trying to build a log cabin without wood. also making sure you get protein every three hours keeps your body in a anabolic state and prevents it from going into a catabolic one,when you body breaks down your hard earned muscle to keep your system going.

not just protein but protein with a proper diet. without a proper diet & protein youll just exhaust yourself in the gym after a week or so of heavy lifting and are going to need a week or so to recover from it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

In my opinion, supplements only make up 5-10% of the whole deal. Do u have a good diet, a good training program, do u rest enough ? Before u don't have these things sort out, taking supplements may be a waste of money and time and distracts attention from the basic important things.

U can take your proteins only from food, except for the post workout protein intake.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Fun fact: Whey protein not only builds muscle (and you better be taking it!) but it's actually good for your hearing.. does something to the ears, read this long ago


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

The short answer is, if you need them, use them.

The long answer is very complicated. First you have to determine your needed daily caloric intake, taking into account your body weight, muscle mass, percentage body fat, daily exercise, daily activity, personal metabolism, etc. etc.etc. and your GOALS. 

Then you need to determine what ratio of macronutrients (proteins, fats, and carbs) will best help you reach those goals and divide your needed calories into that ratio to get your daily intake of each. For instance, I use a ratio of 40:30:30, 40% carbs, 30% fats, and 30% proteins. 

Given the way the body uses these macronutrients you will probably find that you have to eat at least five and probably six times a day to get the maximum benefit from your diet. If you can get all you need in the correct ratios from eating regular food, do that, but believe me that is a chore. At six meals and sometimes around five meals a day most people find that they need to suppliment to get all of the macronutrients in the correct ratios. 

Most people find that protein is the most difficult macronutrient to eat in the correct ratio given time constrains, that's why many in training use protein shakes, they're easy, quick and taste better than plain dry tuna out of cans.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

protein powder a waste, it the biggest scam in the supplement industry... just eat whole food's basically... the protein powder refined broken down into like sugar type powder... but when this happen's too protein it just goes right thur you.... you may spike your nitrogen for 30minute's but protein suppose too be slow digesting too begin with.. so eat whole food.. bcaa are good for preventing muscle breakdown and increasing endurance,

if you need something fast digesting dextrose would be better after a heavy workout, it will restore muscle glycogen level's preventing catabolism of muscle tissue, it will help turn on the anabolism switch, take some bcaa and dextose and that will help shoot that into the muscle, it will then aid recovery and reduce muscle soreness


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> protein powder a waste, it the biggest scam in the supplement industry... just eat whole food's basically... the protein powder refined broken down into like sugar type powder... but when this happen's too protein it just goes right thur you.... you may spike your nitrogen for 30minute's but protein suppose too be slow digesting too begin with.. so eat whole food.. bcaa are good for preventing muscle breakdown and increasing endurance,
> 
> if you need something fast digesting dextrose would be better after a heavy workout, it will restore muscle glycogen level's preventing catabolism of muscle tissue, it will help turn on the anabolism switch, take some bcaa and dextose and that will help shoot that into the muscle, it will then aid recovery and reduce muscle soreness


So for example, what kinda foods have these?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Whole food's like chicken, egg white's are loaded full of bcaa, stay away from tuna and canned food there loaded full of bisphenol a and mercery they cause constipation and depression... i dunno if there a naturally occuring source of dextrose, cherries came up when i google it


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

apparently cherries are good post workout hmm i wanna try that hmmmmm


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Whole food's like chicken, egg white's are loaded full of bcaa, stay away from tuna and canned food there loaded full of bisphenol a and mercery they cause constipation and depression... i dunno if there a naturally occuring source of dextrose, cherries came up when i google it


What about canned chicken?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

they use coating in all cans they spray it with plastic bisphenol a there just starting too phase that out now, im not sure every country different i know canada has not they just took it outta baby bottles but not can's... even beer or pop cans have it too prevent the food tasting like tin.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

whey protein is a must for me, however does it build muscle quicker? no as long as you get the protein you need really doesnt matter where it comes from. I use it cause after a workout i really dont feel like eating a meal. I want to add ive been reading your threads you are seriously overtraining, building muscle takes alot of time and effort your not going to get results in months rather it takes years to build muscle, naturally you can put on about 8-10 lbs of muscle a year if you do everything right. Check out TWINMUSCLEWORKOUT on youtube I promise you they will point you in the right direction


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> whey protein is a must for me, however does it build muscle quicker? no as long as you get the protein you need really doesnt matter where it comes from. I use it cause after a workout i really dont feel like eating a meal. I want to add ive been reading your threads you are seriously overtraining, building muscle takes alot of time and effort your not going to get results in months rather it takes years to build muscle, naturally you can put on about 8-10 lbs of muscle a year if you do everything right. Check out TWINMUSCLEWORKOUT on youtube I promise you they will point you in the right direction


Those twin guys are the kings of broscience


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Those twin guys are the kings of broscience


ive made crazy gains with their advice. You can call it "bro science" but they are friggin huge and have applied their advice and it works, so call it what you want it works buddy, but hey its just advice DO WHATEVER THE **** YOU WANNA DO!!!!!!:wink


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

are those guys on coke ? why they always sniffing at the start of the videos lol,
there skin kinda pale like there on coke or something yeah they look high as **** he cant even talk proper lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

wow that good development


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> are those guys on coke ? why they always sniffing at the start of the videos lol,
> there skin kinda pale like there on coke or something


I love the sniffing lmao check this one out Kevin goes crazy with it, watch 3:10-4:00 min


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

im just watching bodybuilding myths right now lol it funny they trying too scare the **** outta ya, it true tho you don't need too lift heavy,






i nearly ripped my arm off one time doing clean and press... im lucky my ligaments was strong... but now it feels like it can pop out sometimes never does


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> im just watching bodybuilding myths right now lol it funny they trying too scare the **** outta ya, it true tho you don't need too lift heavy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah everytime i go real heavy on the bench press i pop my right shoulder on the first rep even if i warm up its kinda scary


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

this one pretty funny too, Creatine Differences


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> this one pretty funny too, Creatine Differences


these dudes are just hilarious straight up, i always get an ab workout watching there videos, i subscribed to there regular channel to HODGETWINS they talk about current events, i can watch their videos for hrs good times


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i just need too quit smoking so i can start training seriously and cut the bull****ttttt.

lol there video's made me wanna go take some creatine haha


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i think there snorting there creatine or something lol, i wonder if it puts muscles on you brain.. haha by passing the brain blood barrier. sniffffffffffff! you wanna build some muscle!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> i just need too quit smoking so i can start training seriously and cut the bull****ttttt.
> 
> lol there video's made me wanna go take some creatine haha


i cycled creatine for a little bit, got some results idk, once you come off of it though you lose some gains, i just stick to my whey protein and my pre-workout. Im a smoker myself, ive cut down alot but you can still train and see results, just cut down on it. Quitting smoking is really difficult


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

............as far as taking training seriously try this approach, just dont do it for fun and because it makes you feel good, man i remember about 3 yrs ago i was doing 2 hr full body workouts 6 days a week and it was like a chore to me everyday dreading doing it but i did cause i wanted a nice body, but i wasnt seeing results cause i was overtraining bad and i got burnt out so i quit. I picked it up again, I stick to my 3 day splits 10-14 sets 6-12 rep range for each set and ive made great gains, and its not a chore to me rather i look forward to doing it


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i don't take it every day 4 days a week max i only use half a serving on easier days 1 day a week i use a full serving on the hardest usually legs ,arm's i use half, yeah lots of shrinking if you take lots of it and depend on it


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Correction: *do it for fun and because it makes you feel good


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> yeah i don't take it every day 4 days a week max i only use half a serving on easier days 1 day a week i use a full serving on the hardest usually legs ,arm's i use half, yeah lots of shrinking if you take lots of it and depend on it


yeah i took that **** daily, wish i never had, i dont bother with it anymore


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i made extremely good result just from doing pushups on sundays... i couldn't believe it i got my bench up too 260 just from doing pushup's consistency is the key tho, techique and different training methods help alot to busting plateau, wasn't taking supplement either at that time


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> i made extremely good result just from doing pushups on sundays... i couldn't believe it i got my bench up too 260 just from doing pushup's consistency is the key tho, techique and different training methods help alot to busting plateau, wasn't taking supplement either at that time


yeah busting through plateau's are tricky especially if you've been doing this a while, im subscribed to another dude on Youtube Scooby1961 he has some great vids on Plateau busting for advance trainers


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> i made extremely good result just from doing pushups on sundays... i couldn't believe it i got my bench up too 260 just from doing pushup's consistency is the key tho, techique and different training methods help alot to busting plateau, wasn't taking supplement either at that time


yeah busting through plateaus are tricky, im subscribed to another dude on Youtube Scooby1961, he has some great advice on plateau busting


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> yeah busting through plateaus are tricky, im subscribed to another dude on Youtube Scooby1961, he has some great advice on plateau busting


I was eating some beets the other day damn that **** way better then taking l-arginine, yeah i seen scooby vids hes good,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

my favorite technique buster is partials thats my secret lol,


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I was eating some beets the other day damn that **** way better then taking l-arginine, yeah i seen scooby vids hes good,


thats one of my problems i cant really stand veggies, i know there essential but still....


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

they can be great you just gotta learn how too prepare them they can be fun you can make some pretty creative dishes... cleaning preparing food is really therapeutic, i gotta go buy some more damn im all out, there essential in killing and keeping hunger at bay there probably necessary for optimal growth, 

different types of vegetables / fruits can be good for different thing's same with spices / oils kinda like alchemy


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

chinese have a whole bunch of different kind's of vegatables that us westerners never even tried i don't even know what there good for lol, but they look weird i go too the chinese food market once and awhile best produce, cheap too,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

probably why there skin not glowing






lack of variety


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

you can try and make sure you get at least an apple a day, maybe a large beet some broccoli some cucumber some celery carrot's, can try berries or bananas sweet potatos prunes for some carbs if you want, v8 low sodium vegetable juice is good, for making dishes too for being creative im thinking of using a cheese grater grate some purple cabbage and some beets make some kinda salad, extra virgin olive oil good it makes your skin glow just use alittle bit of each vegatable each day don't eat alot of one type get many different kinds, flax and coconut oil also good sprouts are amazing too broccoli sprouts, you don't really need too eat grain's you can probably just get by with fruits and vegetables, herb's i like garlic but that can make ya stink lol


----------

